# Tips for hanging shutters



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys.. I've replaced a bunch of shutters, always here and there though. This time, I have 26 pairs to do, in the brick front on the second story of 26 townhouses.
I know how to do this, so please, not asking "how-to", BUT, does anyone have any tips on making this "easier" 

I.E. Since this isn't vinyl siding, i cant just put the shutter up and screw it in. I have to hold it up, drill a hole thru the shutter where the mortar joints are, replace with masonry bit, drill into the mortar joints while holding the shutter up since it's my guide! Then inserting the fasteners, all the while, making sure this damn shutter is level and plumb!! 

Normally, if I was just doing 1 or 2 of these, I'd just annoyingly just grin and bear it, but 26, SH!T!!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wouldn't fasten those to the mortar joints, straight into the brick.

Make a template hold in place, mark holes, drill.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I wouldn't fasten those to the mortar joints, straight into the brick.
> 
> Make a template hold in place, mark holes, drill.


I agree.

The mortar is the weakest link.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

No mortar joints then.. 
A cardboard template you think?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes a card board template or a thin plywood, that is what we always do when replacing more than a few. Also right in the brick and not the mortar joints, because the mortar will break up and through the years will get worse.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

as many holes as you have to drill make sure you have enough masonry bits, seems to me as hard as brick is, you are either breaking or melting those bits.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bujaly said:


> A cardboard template you think?





Mr. Mike said:


> Yes a card board template or a thin plywood,


Cardboard is not going to last...and may even blow away between trips up/down [and whn the guys start tossing it down].

Thin plywood or masonite.....and make more than 1.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Sweet.. Will do gents.. I'm trying to have this done by myself in 3-4 days.. We'll see..


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i know im going to catch it for this,but you might want to have 2 guys, a ladder under the shutter and 1 on the side.The guy on the side can place the shutter and hold the plugs the other can drill the holes and push in the plugs.you can get a good system going and get done quickly


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

tomstruble said:


> i know im going to catch it for this,but you might want to have 2 guys, a ladder under the shutter and 1 on the side.The guy on the side can place the shutter and hold the plugs the other can drill the holes and push in the plugs.you can get a good system going and get done quickly


I know, but I'm a 1 man operation..

I know, I'll stop by HD and pick one up!! HAHA!! J/K guys..


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I too agree with everyone by making templates out of thin plywood. You can drill all the shutters before hand and then drill the brick one shutter at a time and hang as you go. Dont seem like it should take more than 2 days if not less once you get into a rythem. Work smart, not hard :thumbsup:.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll agree with the others too, make a template out of some thin plywood. I been on a couple jobs where the brick was very hard and I wasn't able to get a hole drilled in it. Even with my rotary hammer, in those cases I just go into the mortar, I have never had any problems with that. 


Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Try some velcro or 3M molding tape to hold your template in place while you either mark or drill your holes.

Once you get a system down you should fly through it.


----------



## GBAR (Feb 26, 2009)

*The new guy*

Put a dowel through a rung near the ladder top, tape it there, tape your drill holster on one side- the template w. a hole for hanging on other. Put a short cord on template, 5'?, tied to ladder. Put slipknot around each shutter, each end of rope, tie center of rope off to top of ladder. Keep drill in holster, tie drill to ladder w. short cord, wear a hardhat when moving ladder. Keep fasteners in pouch, go up and down ,free-handed. GBAR,WA State p.s. office depot--small ball of poster sticky for template


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Blujay,
The most important tip is to sharpen your masonry bit. The typical bit is ground with the intent of not breaking the bit, not for speed...especiallly in plastic. A resharpened bit will whiz right through a plastic shutter, & then into the mortar in 8 seconds or so. For speed, & ease, I prefer a short, lightweight, 3,000 + rpm, all plastic drill with a 3/8 chuck for shutters. Assuming your going to use 1/4" fasteners, slide a short piece of 1/4" plastic tubing over the bit to use as a depth gauge. Once you have your ladder set to a comfortable position, hold the shutter in place with one hand, & drill with the other. Then install the 1st fastener. Once the first one is in, the rest are a piece of cake. I've done thousands of sets in this fashion in years past.

There is nothing wrong with drilling mortar for shutters, unless your following a really poor bricklayer. Most fired brick around here are very difficult to drill, some near impossble.
Good luck,
Joe


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You should never drill into the brick! One day these shutters will removed or replaced.....you can always fill mortar into old holes and preserve the construction. The template is a good idea. I flip the shuteer backwards, mark the holes with a sharpie then use a couple gutter spike's as a second hand fast and easy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have seen to many crappy jobs of attacthing things into the mortar. You could use some masonary caulk/sealant before you put you anchors in just for prevenitive measures, if you have to drill into the mortar joints. Plus I doubt that all 4 holes in a shutter will line up with the mortar joints.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Go into the mortar, most brick these days are hollow and are hard even with a rotary hammer which requires a cord the last time I checked ( at least mine does). I use a Cordless hammer drill and just hold th shutter up and drill at the mortar joint. The plastic is soft and blows right through. Put your first fastener through and the rest are VERY easy. Last job I did was 9 pair on the front of a house and I had it done in less than 3 hours. I almost felt guilty about how much I charged them. The template idea I do not agree with as variations in the brickwork ( remember that masons vary the sizeof their mortar joints just look at a masons ruler) may throw off the drill pattern just drill the shutter into the mortar and use the plastic anchors that come with the shutter I have never had a problem.


----------

